
Reverse Polish notation - mudil
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Polish_notation
======
basicplus2
Reverse Polish Sausage

[https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/rps.png](https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/rps.png)

